# Here it comes Toronto...



## two2curupt (Nov 21, 2006)

Get the shovels out and call the army in....15cm...On it's way.... 

First "plowable" storm for us this season...Hope all is well with the equipment...I will bring my camera and post some pics if you guys are interested....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have been smiling for two days. It is about time we got something.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Guys dont get your hope's up yet, we just getting freezing rain.
I want to push.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Lawns & More;352061 said:


> Guys dont get your hope's up yet, we just getting freezing rain.
> I want to push.


Are you guys getting any snow there In Toronto Yet>?

1" now on the ground...and No wind...Its comming straight down.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

1 Cm this morning between 7-8:30. Then around 11 it started again, about 2 cms now.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Nothing building up here yet.
not even sticking to roads or driveways yet, interlock and conrete starting to build up.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Not holding my breath but hope it happens! my drivers are getting antsy (broke!) to get out. I'll take pics too, I've never posted here before so hopefully I'll figure it out. tymusic payup  tymusic


----------

